
Things they don't tell you about MongoDB - lauriswtf
http://www.itexto.com.br/devkico/en/?p=44&utm_content=bufferac855&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
Tarang
I hope this site's not built on SQL if you're trying to throw a jab and
mongodb. "Error establishing a database connection"

Cached Version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.ite...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.itexto.com.br/devkico/en/?p=44)

~~~
7Figures2Commas
Yes, because everybody knows that, unlike a RDBMS such as MySQL, NoSQL
databases like MongoDB can handle _any_ volume of requests on whatever
hardware you have available and without any fine-tuning of configuration.

------
nacs
"For the “Lightning Consult” plan it costs US$ 450,00 per hour, and you have
to buy at least 2, so it cost at least US$ 900,00 to any company. "

At first I thought they were charging 45 thousand an hour till I clicked
through to Mongo's page and realized author is using the Brazilian/European
commas instead of periods (price is $450 an hour).

~~~
webtrill
Sometimes, free can be very expensive.

------
interstitial
Wasn't this one of the algorithmically generated headlines?

------
memset
I will second RoboMongo being my go-to frontend. (Half the frontends recommend
in the mongo docs are defunct!) It's really quite hard to be PhpMyAdmin as a
very useful universal db tool.

I will also unabashedly plug my own budding frontend, which I _strongly
encourage_ all of you to take a look at and help flesh out!
[https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-
MongoMyAdmin](https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-MongoMyAdmin)

~~~
voltagex_
> (Half the frontends recommend[ed] in the mongo docs are defunct!)

That sounds like someone needs to open a pull request on the docs.

------
preech99
Error establishing a database connection

Lol

~~~
interstitial
Seriously, the algorithmically generated headline program, could automatically
stage and generate common error connections and drive the HN crowd nuts.

------
kicolobo
I didn't expect so much traffic on my blog! :)

Well: I think that things will normalize now. (at least I hope!)

------
Sembiance
MongoDB's limitations have been well publicized over the past few years, but
if you need another reason to avoid using it, take a look at which bug tracker
they use
([https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3110](https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-3110)).
JIRA. You simply can't trust code coming from a team that uses JIRA as their
bug tracker.

~~~
cmicali
JIRA can a great tool, but that has nothing to do with mongodb nor the quality
of the code the team produces.

~~~
Sembiance
I used JIRA for a number of years on a daily basis and it is easily the worst
bug tracker I have ever used. I would choose any other bug tracker I have used
over JIRA any day, even BugZilla.

The connection to mongodb is that their team chose JIRA and continue to use
JIRA. I was implying that by choosing such a horrible bug tracker that you
must question their code for mongodb.

In retrospect I probably should have added a smiley face or not made the
comment at all, since it's entirely possible they didn't have a choice in the
matter and JIRA was chosen for them by a pointy haired boss. After all, I was
forced to use JIRA at my previous job and the quality of code I produced and
technical decisions I made were not affected by choice of bug tracker. So to
any mongodb devs reading this who may have been offended, I am sorry and I
feel your pain in having to use JIRA, I hope you can escape it soon :)

~~~
voltagex_
I think it might be a case of JIRA is the worst, except for all the others
(Ever used TFS2010?)

------
webtrill
Please stop posting these. Nothing new in the post. Yes, MongoDB is overrated.
Documents store should be capable of doing a whole lot more than MongoDB
offers. Sign up to be notified when Amisa server becomes generally available.
[http://www.amisalabs.com/](http://www.amisalabs.com/) Thanks in advance for
your interest.

~~~
tylerlh
I really hope you don't actually represent these folks, because you just made
yourself look like a real ass.

~~~
webtrill
That's your view and maybe a few others and everybody is entitled to their own
view(s).

